# Garbage Collector



## mdoemli (14. Sep 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

hab mal eine allgemeine Frage zu Servlets. Wenn ich einen globalen Hashtable anlege wird dieser, bei einer einfach Java Anwendung nach Beendigung des Programms aus dem Speicher durch den Garbage Collector gelöscht.
Wie ist es nun bei Servlets, dh. ab wann werden die globalen Objekte gelöscht.

Hoffe ist verständlich beschrieben.

Gruß

mdoemli


----------



## Bleiglanz (14. Sep 2005)

was meinst du mit "global"?

wenn du ein Objekt im ServletContext = Application Scope ablegst, dann lebt das eben solange wie die Webapp = "der Context" läuft


----------



## mdoemli (14. Sep 2005)

Ok Danke,

mehr wollte ich nicht wissen.
Global damit meine ich eben eine Variable/ Objekt die nicht lokal in einer Methode angelegt wird


----------

